

Git is more that a mere source control - mberube
http://mathieuberube.net/blog/2010/06/20/git-is-not-just-source-control/

======
tzs
This doesn't seem very git specific. Of its three points, only interactive
rebase is one that I'm not sure is present in other VCSs.

